

A handheld SNES emulator that accepts original cartridges - primesuspect
http://gaming.icrontic.com/news/pretty-much-the-perfect-super-nintendo-childhood-dream/

======
Bandrik
This is pretty awesome. The SNES is by far my most favorite console ever. It
had the highest gem-to-crap ratio of games, ever.

------
sylviebarak
do you mean the really chunky old ones for Gameboy??

~~~
scorxn
Nope, SNES. <http://gear.ign.com/articles/116/1161572p1.html>

